# SatOverlay?



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Does it show your boat position and waypoints on the Sat image?


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

my lowrance does with the navionics platinum card


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

On my Garmin I can set the transparency of the overlay, I would imagine most other units offer the same options. Even with the transparency set so that the map underneath doesn't show through, the location indicator still shows up on top of everything.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

On my Garmin I can set the transparency of the overlay, I would imagine most other units offer the same options. Even with the transparency set so that the map underneath doesn't show through, the location indicator still shows up on top of everything.


----------

